# More NBA HD coming to Dish Network!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

DBSTalk.COM has learned that Dish Network has just told its retailers that more NBA in HD will be on Dish Network this season! 

I have contacted Dish Network for a schedule of upcoming games in HD and also inquired about blackout restrictions for the games. 

As you may recall the last NBA HD Game was blacked out in many areas by DirecTV while Dish Network aired the game everywhere with no blackout. 

When I get a reply I will be sure to post it for all. 

HD is the way to be in 2003!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

This is good news. I wonder if they will have more HD content when Baseball starts?


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cyclone _
> *This is good news. I wonder if they will have more HD content when Baseball starts? *


that would be great...not like you'd have to worry about any motion artifacts :lol:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, I was just thinking that it was cool to have these NBA special events hosted on Dish's PPV channel. I'm actually surprised that Dish isn't running a few more HDPPV channels until more content becomes available. If they have the Bandwidth, then use it. 

I wonder if its because they'd require 8PSK modules on the PPV channels and that would be too small a number of customers.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It was also mentioned yesterday that upcoming NBA HD Games would only be available in 8PSK format.

It is unknown if the upcoming Timberwolves vs. Supersonics game will be in 8PSK format on Dish Network.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

If this is true. Then I guess that Dish is tired of using up their 9428 HDPPV channel for Free NBA-HD games. Since NBA games are only 3 hrs a week, then where will they stick them if they become 8PSK only? 

I'm guessing that Dish is among other things going to lauch a 2nd HDPPV channel that is 8PSK only. Either that or move the Demo Channel to 8PSK. I'm still surprised that Dish didn't air the HD NBA games on the demo channel instead of the revenue generating PPV channel.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am suprised as you are Cyclone, I think the only reason they didn't show the game on the HD Demo channel is because the demo channel is not available on 148.

I have it confirmed now that the upcoming NBA HD Games will be EXCLUSIVLY in 8PSK format, and the game will be on its own channel and will be in free access mode. 

I should know the Channel Number and what satellite it will air on later tonight.

If you don't have a 8PSK module then I suggest you visit someone like DishDepot.COM and order one now.  

This is an exciting time for HDTV owners and Dish Network subscribers!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I wonder if Dish will move the HD channels out of the Bastard Territory of the 9000 range and move them down into the soon to be vacated 700 or 800 range where more mild mannered channels reside.

BTW: I have 8PSK and DiscHD Theater. I'm all set


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

As promised here is the press release. 

For Immediate Release

NBA TV TO TELEVISE TIMBERWOLVES VS. SUPERSONICS GAME IN HIGH-DEFINITION TELEVISION ON TUESDAY, MARCH 4

Game to Be Offered in HDTV to DIRECTV and DISH Network Satellite TV Customers

SECAUCUS, NJ, February 26, 2003 - NBA TV-- the league's 24-hour television network -- announced today that it will televise the Minnesota Timberwolves at Seattle SuperSonics matchup on Tuesday, March 4th (10:00p.m./ET) in high-definition television (HDTV). The game will be offered in HD format to DIRECTV and DISH Network HDTV subscribers.

As part of its plans to roll out full time HDTV coverage, NBA TV will feature several live games in HD during the 2002-03 season. The network televised its first HD game on February 16, 2003, featuring the New York Knicks vs. the Los Angeles Lakers. The March 4th telecast will feature Dick Stockton doing play-by-play and Steve Jones as analyst. Additional games will be announced at a later date.

"We received extraordinary feedback on our HD telecasts of the NBA All-Star Game and our last HD game two weeks ago," said Gregg Winik, Executive Vice President of Programming and Executive Producer for NBA TV. "By combining compelling programming with high-definition pictures, the future of sports television is available now on NBA TV through DIRECTV and DISH Network."

“Sports programming is ideal for HD telecasts and we are proud to continue to offer NBA games in high definition to our customers,” said Stephanie Campbell, Senior Vice President Programming, DIRECTV, Inc. “With our national footprint, our HD customers around the country can tune into this telecast and additional telecasts to come."

"DISH Network HD customers will feel like they’re courtside as they watch NBA games on high-definition television," said Michael Schwimmer, senior vice president of Programming at DISH Network. "Our customers nationwide now have more programming choices for high definition television and we applaud NBA TV for taking a leading role in producing NBA games in high definition."

DIRECTV will carry the game for its HDTV-equipped customers on channel 198, while DISH Network HDTV-equipped customers can view the game on channel 9425. The satellite TV providers are offering the game at no additional charge.

NBA TV, launched in 1999, is the 24-hour television network of the NBA and the deepest resource for basketball, round the clock, seven days a week. NBA TV is the definitive basketball network, featuring live NBA and WNBA games, a package of NBDL games, unique original programming, international coverage, vintage NBA games and will soon have classic basketball themed movies and TV shows from a library of hundreds, coaching and instructional programming, interactive talk shows and additional programming for basketball fans of all ages.

# # #

* Game is subject to local blackouts


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Channel 9425 huh. Ok. Looks like a new channel to me. I wonder if this is the Future home of ESPN-HD.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Channel 9421 HDTV Information and Channel 9425 HDEvent are now online.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JQ _
> *Channel 9421 HDTV Information and Channel 9425 HDEvent are now online. *


BOO! No more free BB games or other stuff. I wish Dish would hurry up and announce these channels and the payment structure so I can decide whether or not to buy an 8psk mod.


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

Dish has stated: "ALL future HD offerings will REQUIRE the 8PSK module." So what's to ponder? If you want to view any _FUTURE_ HD offerings from Dish, get the module....and they've given us a 2nd chance to get it below cost: $49+S/H until 4/30/03. And nobody said anything about "no more free games." In fact, just the opposite. Dish is providing the next BB game in HD to all HD customers. What's not to like?:shrug:


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

Next NBA HD game is Tuesday 3/4/03. 

Minnesota Timberwolves @ Seattle Supersonics 10:00PM EST.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> DISH Network HDTV-equipped customers can view the game on channel 9425. The satellite TV providers are offering the game at no additional charge.


Sure, it's "free" if you buy the module. They are not offering anymore FREEBIES, you must buy the 8psk mod to view it, so it is not "free".


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *
> Sure, it's "free" if you buy the module. They are not offering anymore FREEBIES, you must buy the 8psk mod to view it, so it is not "free". *


Well, "Duh," if you don't have the module. But many, if not most, 6000 owners already have it. All the new ones do.

And now you have another chance to get one at 1/2 price. You know all future HD channels will require it.

So what's to decide?

Sheesh! How much did your HD-ready TV cost? How much for the 6000 system? Now you're having a brain sprain deciding whether to spend $49 for the upgrade?


----------

